# 5th Annual Butler Co KY Show



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

5th Annual Butler County Antique Engine and Tractor Show in Morgantown, KY. We are hosting the North American Ferguson Enthusiast East Central Show this year. Over 100 tractors of various makes and models, over 50 hit and miss engines, and several lawn tractors will be present. We will also have a power parade, tractor games, kiddy pedal pull, grist mill demonstrations, food and other vendors, viewers choice awards in different categories, bluegrass music, and our 1st annual farm equipment consignment auction. A bouncy castle will be provided to entertain kids for free as well as a barrel train. We will also be selling raffle tickets for a Ferguson pedal tractor ( 400 value) and a Remington .270 rifle to be given away at the closing ceremonies. Exhibitors (2) eat lunch free Saturday and free admission to all. Vendors must pre-register. Exhibit pre-registration is appreciated. For more information go to our website at Welcome to the Butler County Antique Engine & Tractor Club or contact Tim Southerland at 270-841-8119 for further details.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like heck of good time,just tad to far for travel.
Looking forward to read/pics tho.


----------

